# Drivers for Sony Vaio VPCEB14EN?



## go4saket (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello friends!

I just brought a Sony Vaio VPCEB14EN and because it was loaded with hell  lot of crappy software, the first thing I did was formatted it and  installed a fresh copy of Win 7 Premium 32 Bit. The problem is that  Windows 7 couldnt install the drivers for some hardware. I tried  searching for the drivers both in Sony's website as well as other sites  but couldnt find them.

Is there anyone who can guide me to a location where I can get all the  drivers of this Laptop for Win 7 32 Bit?

Thank you.


----------



## neerajvohra (Apr 18, 2010)

do you get the drivers for 32bit ? I am degrading the windows for xp and dual boot 32bit windows 7..can u let me know if you have find the drivers..else i gonna install the 64bit win7


----------



## heyraj (Apr 20, 2010)

*www.sony-asia.com/support/download/product/vpceb14en


i hope it will give you some relief............


----------



## neerajvohra (Apr 20, 2010)

heyraj said:


> *www.sony-asia.com/support/download/product/vpceb14en
> 
> 
> i hope it will give you some relief............



Thanks..I already checked the official site..It doesn't contain windows 7 32bit drivers..all they have is windows XP and windows 7 64bit...I rolled backed to 64bit windows...hard luck though


----------

